# Experimento del Triangulo de Electroimanes



## Elvis! (Dic 2, 2008)

Y sii otra vez Elvis!con una de sus incontables locuras y rarezas electronicas-físicas o quien sabe de que indole
Despus de esta intro paso a hablar..Mejor dicho escribir

Hace unos dias navegando en la net encontre este "Proyecto" que trata de entrometerce en las mentes de los mas brillantes e inigualables cientificos..Uno de ellos el gran Nikola Tesla
Para el que no tiene ganas de leer voy a explicar pero solo un poco
Este proyecto trata de la construccion de un dispisitivo el cual segun el que lo diseño(Vaya a saber uno si alguien lo hizo) es capaz de pruducir invisibilidad sobre todos los cuerpos que esten en su campo de afecto y hasta es capaz de interactuar con el hipotetico eter es decir con el espacio-tiempo

Esto es solo para dejar opiniones..La mia es que este proyecto es una farza total con un poco de imaginas cion electrica entre otras gansadas...Pero opinemos todos!

Un saludon!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2008)

El autor del PDF (Juan Araya M.) lleva tiempo ofreciendo proyectos como generadores nucleares para el hogar, obtensión de energia de la ionosfera, economizares de energia electrica y hasta software predictivo de juegos de azar.
Googleando con sus direcciones de mail ("jarayam?latinmail.com" OR "gigawattsgratis?123mail.cl") se puede dar un vistazo de las actividades de este estafador.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 2, 2008)

Yo leo cuentos de Isaac Asimov que son lo mismo pero muchos mas entretenidos...


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 2, 2008)

Uh compadre, debo decirte que lamentablemente no creo ni una cosa de esas. Si fuera cierto, cabe preguntarse... y cómo no lo patentó, se hizo famoso y conocido y richo en un par de días? Si fuera cierto el caso digo, ya se sabría en todas partes.

Lo mismo con los "perpetuo-mobile" que la segunda ley de la termodinámica demuestra que eso no es posible. Incluso la oficina de patentes de estados unidos creo, logró sacar una ley para rechazar cualquier postulación a patente de un perpetuo-mobile será rechazada de plano.

No caigan en creer que esas cosas maravillosas existen ahora. No descarto en todo caso, que eso exista algún día.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 2, 2008)

miren, hay gente que parece una farsa  , pero que en realidad es avanzada para su epoca, innovadore sse les dice.

un ejemplo por decir alguno es un señor llamado "el bananero" que invento una "muñeca sistem" , al parecer uno diria que ees una farsa pero veran que en un futuro proximo se demostrara que el señor este es todo un futurista.

y para que lo conozcan pongan en youtube :
muñeca sistem y el bananero.
asi conocen su propuesta innovadora.

saludos 

PD: disculpa elvis pero ni entre en el enlace o adjunto que pusiste , lo mio es mas cientifico .


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 2, 2008)

Ah sisi, la Muñeca system. Puede ser "innovador", pero no en el campo de la ciencia ... pero hablo de que no existen todavía esas cosas que según lo que conocemos hoy en día, contradice las leyes físicas.

 

Pero el que descubra alguna de las cosas como las que "descubrió" Juan Araya ........ ¿Por qué Juan araya no es conocido todavía ya que en tiempos de hoy logró contradecir leyes físicas (como dice)?

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 2, 2008)

( solo lei el principio , hay que tener mucha paciencia o entenamiento mirando telenovelas o cosas asi) :

yo no lo hice...........me lo conto un amigo que si lo hizo...........

con 3 imanes creo un campo que afecta el espacio tiempo ?  

ya comprendo por que ese señor NO es conocido por su sabiduria........claro que su amigo .......si que es un innovador, se pone a hacer experimeots con imanes y electroimanes, si hay algo misterioso y que los millones de seres humanos casi no usan son imanes y electroimanes.
concentrar campos magneticos, electromagneticos .........eso si que no cualquiera lo hace.

si es como digo yo:
cuando tenes un pedo lo mejor es tirarselo.......por que si te lo aguantas se te puede ir al cerebro y mira......asi podes terminar.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

Che Elvis!, ya que mencionaste a Tesla y sus patentes, fijate que hay una rareza que me consta que funciona, el TPU, Tesla lo patentó como generador de ozono para que no fuese rechazada por la oficina de patentes.
Genera energía por magnetoestricción del cobre y nada de ozono.
La magnetoestricción convierte efectivamente masa en energía con mucha ineficiencia pero según la fórmula E=mc² no vas a perder ni un gramo de cobre en muchos años de uso contínuo.
Pone en google "TPU replication" con las comillas incluidas.

Respecto a la invisivilidad hace poco lograron unos materiales con índice de refracción negativo, recordando el clásico lápiz partido en el vaso de agua, con índice de refracción negativo este se vería separado 1cm del nivel del agua, osea una parte en el agua, una parte en el aire y entre ambas partes 1cm de nada.

Es medio tarde y mi mujer me acaba de llamar, en otro momento paso a dejar links.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 2, 2008)

Ese experimento es famoso y teoricamente posible.... de hecho se rumora que el gobierno de los Estados unidos ya lo puso en practica durante la segunda guerra mundial pero con efectos desastrosos, y hasta el dia de hoy no ha sido duplicado por alguien mas... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experimento_Filadelfia

En lo personal creo que la teoria es completamente cierta solo que no hay la tecnologia adecuada para poder probarla... o al menos que sepamos, pero si he visto intentos muy buenos de lograr la invisibilidad, como este:

YouTube - Optical Camouflage


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 3, 2008)

Oh que linda es la magia del cine.. es todo lo q se puede decir de ese video...


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 3, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> Oh que linda es la magia del cine.. es todo lo q se puede decir de ese video...



Bueno... segun lo poco que pude investigar efectivamente usan la magia del cine pero en otro sentido, simplemente usan camaras que estan viendo el fondo y "proyectan" la imagen en el frente con lo que logran la semidesaparicion del objeto, el mismo concepto esta siendo usado por el ejercito de los estados unidos para lograr uniformes que logren la desaparicion de los soldados de una manera muy convincente, se supone que se compone de fibras opticas que obtienen la imagen del fondo del soldado y la muestran en el frente para lograr un buen efecto de desaparicion


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2008)

Yo tengo un amigo que estaba haciendo algo parecido pero en vez de usar bobinas o inductores uso capacitores.

Aca una foto de el:


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 4, 2008)

Jaja!..Bueno despues de haber estudiado todo el dia durante 4 dias sin parar (Ni para dormir)..Me doy una vuelta por el foro..
Con respecto al experimento a mi tambien me parecio estupido y lo unico que se puede apresiar en cuanto a los electroimanes es que gastan mas energia que tener sexo durante una semana seguida!Y quizas mas! 
Y ya que el proyectito este nombra a Don Tesla y a su experimento mas famoso y controvertido(Experimento Filadelfia)Me gustaria cambiar un poco de tema y hablar sobre dicho experimento..No dar información en cantidades..Sino discutir sobre lo uqe se dice sucedio en esos dias en que experimentaron con los barcos..

Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2008)

En realidad no se pq se asombran de esto justo ahora.
ni es mentira, ni es verdad.

simplemente con optica (rama de la fisica) se explica todo.

incluso un famoso ilusionista, hace unos cuantos años logro hacer desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad, en EE.UU.

a lo q voy, se sabe desde hace tiempo q lo q se ve es producto de la reflección de la luz.

por ende cuando no hay luz las cosas no se ven.

no significa q hayan desaparecido.

simplemente estos son objetos q deflectan la luz en angulos perfectos transponiendo la imagen de la persona q lleva puesto este camuflage, y dejando ver lo q hay detrás.

no hay magia de cine, no todo es farsa.

y debo coincidir con el amigo fernandob, hay innovaciones en este mundo, lo de "ver para creer" dejemoslo para los aborigenes de hace unos 4 siglos atrás.

hoy vivimos el futuro, cuando yo vi lo q lograban los celulares creia haber visto todo... pero oh! sorpresa:

llego el I-PHONE, y me rompio la cabza.

amigos, no se nieguen al futuro.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2008)

Para los q se quedaron con ganas, y no conocen estos truquillos pq son muy pequeños, aqui esta el llink.

ahi estan todos los trucos de mi amigo Copperfield.

YouTube - Statue of Liberty Disappears David Copperfield


----------



## Guest (Dic 4, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> Yo leo cuentos de Isaac Asimov que son lo mismo pero muchos mas entretenidos...



Yo fumo porros mientras leeo asimov o gosth in the shell 

Ivisivilidad electromagnetica, lo que hay que oir... GITS predecira mejor.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 4, 2008)

La invisibilidad electromagnetica es posible... pero la energia necesaria para lograrla debe ser gigantezca, hay metodos mas simples y economicos para desviar la luz y desaparecer algo (lease espejos, fibra optica o camaras) 

Ademas los daños a la salud deben ser muy severos debido a la sobreexposicion a campos electromagneticos muy intensos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 4, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> La invisibilidad electromagnetica es posible...



  Yo tambien vi esa pelicula, el protagonista se hacia una resonancia magnetica y se volvia invisible.
Tambien atravesaba las paredes , pero extrañamente no se hundia en el piso...  Inconsistencias de Hollywood.


Hablando en  serio. La unica 'invisibilidad' electromagnetica que existe, no es de "dejar pasar la luz" sino de no reflejar la radiacion incidente. El objeto invisible (al radar) es en realidad un "cuerpo negro".

No hace mucho se divulgo la noticia de una "manta de invisibilidad".  La presentaban como si fuera la capa de Harry Potter,  cuando en realidad era un material que "no reflejaba casi nada".  
Era invisible... pero al radar o flotando con un fondo negro.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2008)

ahi va bien apuntando eduardo.

en vez de decir "invisibilidad electromagnetica" que suena a que te hago invisible con electromagnetismo por que no vamos de a poco y en orden:

*hacerte invisible:* tema de optica, no ser visible a los ojos, salvo aclaracion nos referimos a eso, no ver con los ojos, no con radar, es un tema de luz y optica.

*electromagnetismo:* : se supone que tenemos una idea de que es.

*ahora bien,* por que no pone alguien algun ejemplo que ls relacione, por que que yo sepa no tienen relacion, yo podria con el nucleo de un transformador de 12v 100W hacer un buen campo electromagnetico, o con un solenoide , o directo un electroiman.
el asunto es que es facil concentrar un campo electromagnetico y para una prueba basta un boton asi que , como no es la idea hacer invisible a una caja de zapatos (quizas dirian que haria falta un gran campo) , por que no tratamos de hacer invisible a un grano de arena ?
o a la cabeza de un alfiler?
o a una R de montaje superficial, al ser de pequeño tamaño seria factible generar un campo electromagnetico en el hogar.
o quizas no hacerlo desaparecer, sino que se haga mas tenue, o que se vea desfasado...

pero nad.a............que cosa, jamas escuche NADA , ni de gente que trabaja en lugares donde hay grandes electroimanes, ni en universidades, jamas nadie escucho NADA , nada como que si te acercas o dejas algo cerca de tal lugar donde hay un gran camp electromagnetico sucede algo con los cuerpos scercanos, algo que lso vuelve invisibles o mas tenues, .........NADA.

quizas yo tuve la ignorancia de que no llego nada serio a mis oidos, pero es asi.

asi que :
invisibilidad (optica)  y campos electromagneticos (electromagnetismo)  no se relacionan .

si estoy equivocado pongan ejemplos, sino seamos honestos y pasemos a ciencia ficcion, a mi me gustaria intercambiar algunos capitulos viejos de "rumbo a lo desconocido" y de "viaje a la cuarta dimension" -.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2008)

yo quisiera preguntar a todos los q respondieron despues de mi...

qué es lo que dije yo? ? ? ?

yo fui quien dijo todo eso q ustedes repiten.

no es q se logra ser invisible, ni con magnetismo ni con nada. la cuestion es deflectar la luz.

aff, no se para q aporto si luego otros repiten. jeje  

una cosita mas. la energia de un campo electromagnético es exageradamente grande con respecto a otros campos, como por ejemplo el campo gravitatorio.

asi q con poca energia electromagnetica pueden lograrse grandes cosas.

de hecho la luz es un espectro electromagnetico, y ademas es materia, si se logra deflectar la luz, de manera tal q la imagen se traslade, lo q hay detras podria verse perfectamente.

como el efecto de Copperfield.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2008)

para fernandob mi respuesta es la siguiente.

los campos electromagneticos no se pueden concentrar pq se extienden al infinito.
los campos y radiaciones de ondas electromagnéticas poseen diversas frecuencias desde 0Hz hasta
 3 x 10^21Hz y más.
entonces cada frecuencia inside dentro de su campo de acción, sonoras en sonora, luminica en luminica, fm en fm, microondas en microondas, etc, etc, etc.

los campos generados en industrias, o laboratorios han producido efectos pero solo en sonoros segun he leido.

en un laboratorio, un ventilador producia un espectro sonoro q espantaba a los ingenieros, hasta q descubrieron q era ell mismo campo del ventilador.

asi puede suceder tambien en frecuencias mas altas como son las luminicas.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> como el efecto de Copperfield.
> 
> saludos.



te salvaste que pusiste la "de" .........sino.........  

en lo anterior , sigo diciendo que no he escuchado ningun ejercicio de laboratorio, de facultad, de industria, nada que generando un campo electromagnetico, magnetico electro solo    de la frecuencia que sea que genere un efecto en lo que vemos.

saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 4, 2008)

Ni fumandome toda la llerva de holanda veo invisivilidad. Alomejor en un futuro lejano vemos intentos con nanotecnologia en masa, pero doblegar la luz por un campo electromagnetico? para eso ya hay que fumar opio, y ademas del bueno. Si no recuerdo mal la unica fuerza capaz de distorsionar la luz es la grabitatoria, por lo que ni teniendo una materia que generase esa energia lo conseguirias por cuestiones tecnicas; alomejor, ya flipandolo, y te lo digo sustanciado, cuando se controle la antimateria...


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 4, 2008)

haber... creo que debemos aclarar algunos terminos... 

*invisible*        1. adj. Que no puede ser visto
*invisibilidad*   1. f. Imposibilidad de ser visto

*desaparición*   1. f. Ausencia u ocultación de la vista:
                              observó su desaparición entre la gente de la estación.
                       2.    Cese de la existencia:
                              desaparición de una tradición.
                       3.    Detención y retención ilegal de una persona por fuerzas policiales o militares:
                              pedían que los responsables de las desapariciones fueran juzgados.

Cuando se habla de invisibilidad se habla de que no se puede ver un objeto, pero no quiere decir que el objeto "deje de existir" o se mueva de alguna manera, solo no se puede ver

ahora.. la luz es una manifestacion de un campo electromagnetico, al igual que el calor, los rayos X, los rayos gamma o las ondas de radio solo que son frecuencias distintas



Einstein demostro fisicamente que un rayo de luz puede ser "doblado" por la presencia de objetos gravitatorios masivos, esta teoria se demostro durante un eclipse en 1919 y por eso le dieron el premio nobel

http://www.astrocosmo.cl/relativi/relativ-05_05.htm







y basandose en este efecto postulo la teoria de que si se altera la luz que pasa alrededor de un ojeto se puede hacer invisible... simplemente por que al objeto no le llega luz que pueda rebotar.... y por lo tanto no lo veriamos..


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ...Einstein demostro fisicamente que un rayo de luz puede ser "doblado" por la presencia de objetos gravitatorios masivos, esta teoria se demostro durante un eclipse en 1919 y por eso le dieron el premio nobel
> http://www.astrocosmo.cl/relativi/relativ-05_05.htm


El premio *unico* premio Nobel que recibio Einstein fue por el efecto fotoelectrico, porque demostraba la existencia de los cuantos.



> y basandose en este efecto postulo la teoria de que si se altera la luz que pasa alrededor de un ojeto se puede hacer invisible... simplemente por que al objeto no le llega luz que pueda rebotar.... y por lo tanto no lo veriamos..


Lo que propuse Einstein fue la existencia de lentes gravitacionales, no la invisibilidad del objeto.
La luz que pasa por la periferia del objeto sufre desviacion, pero la que incide (mas bien la que emite la estrella) directamente no. 
Se ve el objeto sobre un fondo distorsionado, y si no se ve, es porque es demasiado chico.
Si se tiene en cuenta que el experimento de 1919 con el sol, el desvio medio fue de 1.75" (si, 1.75 segundos!). ya vemos que con masas como la del Sol nos quedamos cortos.

Lo que se ve es en realidad esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_lens
Con animacion: http://www-ra.phys.utas.edu.au/~jlovell/simlens/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2008)

vamos de nuevo.

la luz es materia, lo demostro Einstein.
la materia se pudo deflectar o curvar por la gran masa del sol, por el gran campo gravitatorio q el mismo posee.
los campos electromagneticos son muy superiores a los grvitatorios, son mucho mas potentes.

lo q sucede con la optica es q aun hay mucho prejuicio y eseptisismo.

la gente no cree lo que ve.

entonces para q decir: "ver para creer"?, si cuando sucede algo como esto no lo creemos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...la materia se pudo deflectar o curvar por la gran masa del sol, por el gran campo gravitatorio q el mismo posee.
> los campos electromagneticos son muy superiores a los grvitatorios, son mucho mas potentes.


Te falta un pequeño detalle: Los campos electromagneticos no actuan sobre las mismas cosas que los gravitatorios. Uno actua sobre las cargas y otro sobre las masas. Uno no deforma el espacio-tiempo y el otro si. 

Hasta el momento no se ha encontrado vinculo entre los dos, si lo conseguis hacer con tres electroimanes te espera el premio Nobel mas importante de todos los tiempos por la *unificacion del campo* (cosa que Einstein no pudo hacer).


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 5, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> La luz es materia



La luz no es ni materia ni energia...Es tanto una como la otra!..Y no nombren a los fotones porque los mismos poseen masa igual a 0..Y si no me creen busquen sobre dualidad onda corpusculo..Es decir que la luz tiene el comportamiento de ambas...Aveces se comporta como energia y otras como materia todo depende del medio de propagacion y de los factores que intervengan para modificar su longitud de onda direccion,sentido etc.

Ahora habria que saber que factores son capaces de deformar su trayectoria que es lo que sabemos (La gravedad)...Entonces se intuye que habria que dotar a un cuerpo de la gravedad suficiente como para que deforme la luz (Digo gravedad suficiente porque todos los cuerpos la poseen)..Y para que lo haga de la menera que esperamos..Alguien sabe como hacer un generador  de gravedad?


Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 5, 2008)

Ya esta ya encontre uno!  

Dioss miren esto!

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2008)

Encontre estos de Richard Wiseman, en el primero usa tecnicas antigravedad y en el segundo modifica las propiedades opticas de la materia.

YouTube - Curiosidades de la psicologia - Corkology

YouTube - El truco de la carta que cambia de color


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Ya esta ya encontre uno!
> 
> Dioss miren esto!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr-ENCWe3Bg



esta bueno ese video, les habra tomado trabajo.como mierda lo hacen , a esos HDP habria que meterlso presos a todos   
luego uno se la pasa una semana tratando de hacer que eso funcione (obvio que no funciona) , cambias el celular, pedis prestado a todo el mundo, compras lata de coca diet, pepsi, 7up y nada...........
cambias la pila por cualquier marca, cambias el CD por uno de richard cleiderman, madonna, uno porno, otro de ciencia ..y tampoco , ya estas odioso y queres matar a cualquiera.......

y al final te quedas con 2 reputas dudas:

1-- por que no te alda a vos ?
2--- por que mierda si le anda al del video que puso cualquier pavada junto con cualquier otra y no solo logra una fuerza ascendente que empuja a la tarjeta hacia arriba , sino que ademas logra que se eleve en forma equilibrada, cosa bastante dificil .

prefiero a los inchapelotas que mandan mails que dicen que tengo que hacer 10 cartas iguales y mandarlas sino me van a salir granos en el culo.

PD: cuantos han hecho la prueba hasta ahora ?   
vamos.........no tengan  ops:


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ven, esto es otro mundo, comunidad cientifica , videos serios, gente seria.......es otra cosa.
si, es un poco aburrido por que entre que suele estar en ingles y que uno no sabe........... ops:  da ganas de tirarse a el video de la latita de coca y el celular.............pero uno en el fondo del corazon sabe que esta mirando "fantasias animadas de ayer y hoy".

por otro lado eduardo, y por lo que capto y deduzco si de algun modo puedo desviar la luz , supongamos que yo, mi cuerpo desvia la luz:
quien me mire a mi vera mi silueta negra , o me equivoco ?

ser transparente es una cosa muy loca y compleja.

si yo tuviese determinada fuerza magnetica, electrica, gravitatoria o magica que ...........tendra un efecto en la luz, supongamos que la desvie rechazandola:
la luz que va hacia mi cuerpo se desvia , haciendo que llegue mas luz a mi periferia y esta rebota contra los cuerpos circundantes y vuelve al observador se veria mi silueta , negro mi cuerpo y un brillo mayor en mi periferia) .
respecto de los objetos que haya atras mio , la luz que incida sobre ellos y deba atravesar mi cuerpo sera desviada , asi que habra un efecto raro para quienes se muevan paralelos a mi ........pero siempre me veran a mi como un cuerpo negro...........

bahh..nada que no se simule con un poco de pintura negra.......  
al final...tanto lio ?

sin una gota de dsicriminar.......los morochos tendran alguna capacidad de manejar la luz ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2008)

que grande eduardo esos videos que pusiste:

1-- gracias por poner en castellano para los tarados como yo que de jovenes no quisieron aprender ingles y ahora de grandes........seguimos tarados.

2 --- lo contundente no necesita mucha explicacion.

3 --- la conclusion: los pibes piolas que estudian magia se divierten confundiendo a los tarados ingenuos que estudian o estudiaron ciencia............   :evil:


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...por otro lado eduardo, y por lo que capto y deduzco si de algun modo puedo desviar la luz , supongamos que yo, mi cuerpo desvia la luz:
> quien me mire a mi vera mi silueta negra , o me equivoco ?


Si tu cuerpo "repeliera" la luz, los rayos en tu direccion agarrarian para el costado pero despues que te hayan pasado no volverian al camino que deberian haber tenido. Alguien que mirara en tu direccion, no te veria, pero tampoco veria lo que hay detras tuyo sino una imagen deformada y comprimida como si mirara hacia un espejo convexo.

Si fuera al reves, que tu cuerpo "atrayera" la luz. Los rayos que van hacia vos o que pasan muy cerca se curvarian y te alcanzarian. Los que pasan un poco mas lejos se curvarian pero seguirian de largo. Lo que veria un observador es a vos un poco mas gordo y el fondo expandido como si mirara hacia un espejo concavo.

Para ver tu silueta negra no hay que deformar nada, simplemente tenes que tener una pilcha que no refleje *nada* de la luz incidente (ponete un pantalon piel de durazno con un saco de pana negros ;-) ).


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2008)

ahi vamos bien entonces.

queda descartado que ser "invisible" maniobrando los  rayos de luz como puede llegar a ser posible segun algunas puntas de la ciencia dista mucho de lo que se suele ver como "ser invisible" = ser transparente" .

saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bueno a ver, resumamos, si reflejases la luz serias un espejo, y la absorbieses serias mas negro que el petroleo, solucion, atraerla sin replelerla, conclusion, tendrias que tener mas masa que el sol.

¿tantos comentarios hacen falta para concluir esto?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 6, 2008)

tu maestro zen ........yo apenas pequeño saltamontes.


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tu maestro zen ........yo apenas pequeño saltamontes.



Eso,tu hazme quedar bien   
Tampoco es imposible, siempre quedara la emulacion, ¿que apuesta veis mas segura?
-Prollecion RGB laser por satelite para camuflaje militar en tierra de tanques
-Tejido nanotecnologuico con miles de camaras y leds por cm²
-Pocion magica del profesor bacterio
-Error en el LHC
-Descubrimiento y uso de la materia oscura/grabiton
-Betún
-Capa de harry pettas

Hagan sus apuestas!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 7, 2008)

Buenoo..Por el momento todos se pasaron hablando como nos verian los demas desde otro punto de vista que no sea e nuestro..Ahora yo pregunto como creen que veriamos nosotrsolas cosas siendo los cuerpos "Invisibles" o como mas les guste llamarlos...
Lo que estamos tratando de hacer es tornar un cuerpo invisible..No transparente aunque tambien eso seria un gran avances...Tornarlo transparente serviria de algo pero distorcionaria la luz por cambiar el medio por donde esta se propaga..Como en el caso de un vidrio o de un vaso de agua..


Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 7, 2008)

Eh aqui el consepto de invisible:


Invisibilidad

Un ejemplo de cómo un objeto puede parecer invisible a partir de la utilización de espejos.

La invisiblidad es la cualidad de un cuerpo físico visible de no ser visto en condiciones de luz normales para un supuesto observador. Hasta principios del siglo XXI esta cualidad solo era posible en la naturaleza y se daba en gases y seres u objetos que por su tamaño, el ojo humano no era capaz de captar sin ayuda de lentes u otra tecnología diseñada para tal menester.

Los científicos, creen haber descubierto la forma de alterar el efecto de la luz sobre un cuerpo físico para conseguir el efecto de invisibilidad de forma artificial gracias a telas compuestas por estructuras electrónicas nanométricas.

La consecución de este logro, tiene importantes aplicaciones en la industria del espionaje y la guerra. Sin embargo, también podría ser utilizado para una mejor observación de especies animales en su medio natural y mejorar la estética y la iluminación de algunos lugares en las que las edificaciones han creado un paisaje poco acogedor para el ser humano.

La invisibilidad ha sido tratada en numerosas ocasiones por escritores y cineastas de ficción ya sea científica o mágica, casi siempre planteando el peligro que supone que este don caiga en malas manos.


Ah y dejo tambien un link de una noticia sobre invisibilidad ;-)

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/03/01/um/m-930733.htm

Un saludo!^^


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 7, 2008)

Que le coloca arriba a la tarjeta


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 7, 2008)

Una modeda comun y corriente!.Pegada con cinta..


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2008)

hola, un par de cosas:

1--- invisible = no visible = no lo veo.........si rechaza la luz lo vere como un cuerpo negro, asi que INVISIBLE es segun el concepto estandard algo similar a transparente, sino tendria que ser aclarado.
todas las peliculas de "el hombre invisible" es no visible a nuestros ojos, o sea transparente, por que los rayos de luz lo atraviesan.

aclarado esto pasare al punto siguiente:

2--- es increible lo que es internet y antes aun la ciencia del ocio.
cualquier pavada uno desparrama por ahi y se disemina, asi mañana estamos leyendo en algun diario algo que un cronista saco de un lugar que le parecio serio por que otro lo leyo en internet.
en fin, para mi el mundo es un gran mentiroso y si creo en algo es por que viene de una fuente confiable como ser una universidad .
caso contrario no saldria algo en un diario perdido, cualquier novedad interesante d everdad seria noticia global.

los videos que han puesto aqui, el chino que parecia transparente, fijense que el lugar donde exponia el asunto no era una base militar secreta sino un salon de exposiciones........les parece que de ahi saldria eso ? y no seria noticia real ?

luego mostraron unos videos de trucos de magia muy interesantes y refrescantes para demostrarnos que las leyes de la fisica existen, son claras, concretas y limitadas........lo ilimitado es  la imaginacion humana.

saludos

PD: si yo pudiese elegir, no elegiria hacerme invisible....si elegiria poder hipnotizar .. ....me parece mas util, para aplicaciones genericas , como las que suele pensar un hombre segun el padre de la psicologia


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Una modeda comun y corriente!.Pegada con cinta..



diria un chanta que conoci alguna vez :

"esa es la papa """ el truco es que moneda usar !
un euro ? una peseta ? un peso ?


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 8, 2008)

Alguien lo ha hecho porque yo lo hice y no me anduvo.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 8, 2008)

thomasezequiel dijo:
			
		

> Alguien lo ha hecho porque yo lo hice y no me anduvo.



  Pero.. pusiste los dos hilos entre la lata y el soporte de CDs ? 

Por que te crees que comienza a flotar cuando mueve la lata hacia atras? (tensa los hilos)
Por que te crees que cuando gira apenas la lata se ladea la tarjeta? (afloja un hilo)


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 8, 2008)

Jajajaja no me olvide los hilos mi novia me dijo lo mismo jajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2008)

JUSTAMENTE! ! !

este videito de la lata, las pilas, la moneda y la radiacion de FM del celular, demuestra lo q yo decia.

la fuerza de un campo electromagnetico es mucho MUCHO más poderosa que la gravitatoria.

por ende, si el sol (cuerpo masivo) con su campo gravitatorio deflecta la luz, un pequeño campo electromagnético podria hacer muchas cosas más interesantes.

y por otro lado, lo q hace q "vuele" la tarjeta es precisamente la conjunción de los campos electricos y magneticos q actuan en ese espacio.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Dic 8, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...la fuerza de un campo electromagnetico es mucho MUCHO más poderosa que la gravitatoria...



Se nota que sabes de fuerzas.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

thomasezequiel dijo:
			
		

> Alguien lo ha hecho porque yo lo hice y no me anduvo.



va uno   





			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> JUSTAMENTE! ! !
> 
> este videito de la lata, las pilas, la moneda y la radiacion de FM del celular, demuestra lo q yo decia.
> 
> ...



disculpame draco pero con esa respuesta a ti te cuento como el segundo


----------



## rocabriales (Ene 21, 2010)

Porfavor no comparen a Asimov con este tipucho, por favor el articulo es basura, ni siquiera es articulo (no se publico en alguna revista cientifica) graficas de paint y ciencia de mediocres que reprobaron termodinamica, que siguen creyendo en las maquinas de movimientos perpetuo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Ene 21, 2010)

Jajajaja

 Yo hice alusion a que los articulos de ese tipo eran como ciencia ficcion.. solo por eso.. 
 Realmente no era mi intencion compararlo con Asimov... fue lo primero que se me ocurrio.. 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 21, 2010)

Buenas,

¿Habeis leido/estudiado la teoria de cuerdas? Creo que tiene mucho que ver con el tema de la invisivilidad. Es muy interesante, os lo recomiendo.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2010)

al final.....no hizo falta nada de eso.

hace años se pensaba que quien se hiciese invisible tendria PODER.

pero ya aprendieron que no es necesario ser invisible.
es inutil gastar ese diner en investigacion.
miren:
todos sabemso quienes son lso sinverguenzas, ladrones y desfachatados.

y ??

estan en sus mansiones, con mil guardaespaldas , tranquilos.
nosotros los que trabajamos terminamos siendo invisibles.

por serte no agarre ese proyecto inutil, y si el de la puerta dimensional que me fue bien, desde hace 2 años me voy a un planeta solo de mujeres deseosas de un hombre.......,


----------



## wacalo (Ene 21, 2010)

DJ DRACO por favor que significa "deflectar"?
Dices: "una cosita mas. la energia de un campo electromagnético es exageradamente grande con respecto a otros campos, como por ejemplo el campo gravitatorio."
¿Acaso hay más campos?
Luego basándote en lo anterior, concluyes:
"asi q con poca energia electromagnetica pueden lograrse grandes cosas."
No entiendo cual es tu razonamiento para a partir de lo primero afirmar lo segundo.
Una cosa más: No tiene sentido decir que la energía de un campo electromagnético es más grande que la energía del campo gravitatorio. Lo que si se podría comparar es la "densidad de energía=energía por unidad de volúmen".
Luego dices: de hecho la luz es un espectro electromagnetico, y ademas es materia, si se logra deflectar la luz, de manera tal q la imagen se traslade, lo q hay detras podria verse perfectamente.
Digo: La cosa cuya imagen se traslada sigue estando ahí (la cosa no se traslada), por lo tanto tendrás 2 imágenes de la misma cosa, y lo que hay detrás de la cosa seguirá siendo invisible.
Saludos


----------



## Jacruth (Oct 31, 2011)

Para el que le interese:


Una nueva técnica permitirá volver invisibles al ojo humano determinados objetos

Han empleado un sistema de capas simulado con el método de Modelado por Líneas de Transmisión (TLM) que logra ocultar, para algunas frecuencias, los objetos introducidos en un simulador electromagnético. Estos estudios constituyen el germen para lograr la invisibilidad ante radares o incluso ante el ojo humano. Esta investigación ha sido realizada por científicos de la Universidad de Granada en colaboración con investigadores del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachussets (EEUU), y se ha publicado recientemente en dos artículos en la prestigiosa revista Optics Express.

Simulación mediante el método TLM de Medios Variables con el tiempo:
http://w3.iec.csic.es/ursi/articulos_modernos/articulos_coruna_2003/actas_pdf/SESION%203/S3.%20Aula%202.1/1080%20-%20SIMULACION%20MEDIANTE.pdf 

Modelado de líneas de transmisión:
http://elec.itmorelia.edu.mx/tovar/2modlineas-01.htm 

Artículo de Optics Express:
http://www.opticsinfobase.org/view_article.cfm?gotourl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eopticsinfobase%2Eorg%2FDirectPDFAccess%2F94BCE0E8-D6D4-151A-887ACD2635274E57_157362%2Epdf%3Fda%3D1%26id%3D157362%26seq%3D0%26mobile%3Dno&org= 

Para ver las referencias del artículo:
http://www.opticsinfobase.org/oe/abstract.cfm?URI=oe-16-9-6461 
Estructuras invisibles a la radiación electromagnética
Investigadores de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (UPM) han desarrollado nuevas formas y estructuras que se comportan como invisibles ante la radiación electromagnética lo que permite mejorar el rendimiento de las antenas al evitar interferencias.
http://www.madrimasd.org/informacionidi/noticias/noticia.asp?id=42835 

Recientemente, el tema de la invisibilidad electromagnética ha vuelto a despertar un gran interés en esta comunidad debido a los nuevos materiales artificiales llamados "metamateriales" que permiten una flexibilidad sin precedentes en la manipulación de las ondas electromagnéticas. 

Metamaterial
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamaterial 
No existe una definición universalmente aceptada de metamaterial; en el sentido más amplio, se trataría de un material artificial que presenta propiedades electromagnéticas inusuales.

Artículo de metamateriales:
http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/nuevos-metamateriales-varian-las-propiedades-de-la-luz/ 
Introducción Red Española de Metamateriales:
http://grupo.us.es/gmicronda/REME/REME.htm 

Metamateriales e invisibilidad (buen dibujo, claro y con dos principios distintos para los metamateriales):
http://www.amazings.com/ciencia/articulos/la_invisibilidad_optica.html 
RECORDAR LA INVERSIÓN DEL EFECTO DOPPLER

Metamateriales para crear tubos electromagénticos de gusano:
http://axxon.com.ar/not/178/c-1780037.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Gracias Jacruth por aportar más a mi causa 

Por otro lado, si existen muchos campos:

Gravitacional
Magnético
Eléctrico
Y el campo donde crecen las vaquitas y los caballitos 

Voy a ver si encuentro el video del chinito loco que hace invisibles los objetos sólo con otro objeto que lejos de ser un campo magnético, simplemente deflecta (corre de lugar) la luz para que el ojo humano (el órgano más idiota y fácil de engañar del cuerpo humano) no vea el objeto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2011)

1 -- una forma sencilla de hacer que lso objetos se hagan invisibles a los ojos es tirar sal en los ojos...... o un gomerazo .

2 -- lo que discuten de los campos magneticos y gravitatorios, :
es obvio que el campo gravitatorio de la tierra es mayor que el de una bobinita, pero imagino que draco compara :

cual es la atraccion gravitatoria de digamos un edificio : casi nula.
pero una pequeña bobinita alimentada con electricidad o un iman permanente pequeño puede atraer a un clavo.

crear una fuerza electromagnertica es mas facil que gravitatoria , la masa que hace falta es inmensa .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

Por ende...el gravitatorio es más dificil de conseguir, por ende es de menor "potencia" por decirlo asi jejeje

Yo estoy haciendo un levitador magnético y con eso me conformo...ahora...si de paso el objeto desaparece 

me hago rico! jeje, estaria bueno


----------



## faacuunndoo (Nov 2, 2011)

En Discovery habían pasado un programa donde se había descubierto la supuesta invisivilidad, era como unos aros de una aleación de oro, cobre, níquel y no te decían los demás por obvias razones... Cuando lo ponían en un radar las ondas "lo atravesaban" porque doblaba las ondas hacia atrás y no hacia adelante, como la luz.
*Supuestamente* *según unos investigadores*, cuando no hay nadie mirando, simplemente no está. Lo demostraban como cuando bombardean con electrones o protones (no recuerdo bien) un pedazo de grafito y las moléculas de grafito las dirigian hacia una pantalla que registraba esos rebotes y los mostraba en una pantalla en forma de puntos, demostrando la estructura molecular del grafito, pero cuando no se está observando, como sabemos si esa estructura es como la vemos? Si en realidad lo que vemos no es lo que se ve por el simple hecho de estar observando o estudiando? También comparaba con un video juego que lo que se ve en la pantalla es lo único que hay, que a medida que nos movamos vayamos viendo otras partes.

Algún día se va a inventar una máquina de movimiento perpetuo, el problema es el pesimismo, que también afecta al mundo. Todos dicen que el mundo se va a ir a la mier**, y como piensan tanto en eso y están asustados, que pasa? el mundo se está yendo al mismo lugar donde pensaron..


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> En Discovery habían pasado un programa donde se había descubierto la supuesta invisivilidad, era como unos aros de una aleación de oro, cobre, níquel y no te decían los demás por obvias razones...


 
ptsd............mas que obvias, no sea cosa que alguno quiera reproducir el experimento y se de cuenta que no sirve ni pa repuestos.



faacuunndoo dijo:


> .
> *Supuestamente* *según unos investigadores*, cuando no hay nadie mirando, simplemente no está.


a la mierda...............entonces gracias a mi existen todas esas chicas desnudas que se ven en internet 




faacuunndoo dijo:


> . Cuando lo ponían en un radar


 
ahi la cagamos de nuevo:
invisible es que no veo , miro, con mis ojos, cuando se pone INVISIBLE es eso .
pero luego empiezan con que es "invisible" al radar, o al espectometro de masas, o a la teoria cuantica de cuerdas.........................................
todo para no decir que los changos que estan en el laboratorio haciendo el experimento SI LO SIGUEN VIENDO............no se hizo  invisible un pomo .




faacuunndoo dijo:


> Algún día se va a inventar una máquina de movimiento perpetuo,


 
ahi ya la cagaste toda, choco el tren , se undio el barco, nos pego un iceberg .
kaput.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Nov 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> faacuunndoo dijo: Ver Mensaje
> 
> Algún día se va a inventar una máquina de movimiento perpetuo,
> 
> ...



Fijate que al final del párrafo puse muchas caritas de risa!!!

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2011)

ha ...................eskiusmi che


----------



## rau (Nov 4, 2011)

sos un capo fernandob!!!! como me ases cagar de risa!!1


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicos chicos no se vayan al caraj....con las palabras...

cuidemos el lenguaje, salvemos el idioma!!! jajaja

Vieja...y si se inventa la máquina de movimiento contínuo....qué vamos a hacer? He?

así como en alguna época algún gaucho pensaba que un espejo nunca sería interactivo y hoy existen las tablets...

no demos todo por sentado...al menos a mi, la ciencia me sigue sorprendiendo...y espero invertar algo yo asi me hago rico


----------



## rau (Nov 14, 2011)

jejejej tenes razon!!! pero es muy gracioso los comentarios que ase jejjjejeje


----------

